# Reba pointed her 1st live birds today!!



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am so excited, while at home for lunch today I looked out the back window and saw Reba in an unusual mostly sitting stance. ( not sure if it would qualify as a true point) She was rigid and her tail was quivering slightly, her breathing was quick and somewhat shallow, all of this was a bit alarming until I saw the pair of doves sitting on the birdbath. They hopped down to the ground and Reba didn't move...I quietly opened the back door, Reba never moved. I stood behind her for about 30 seconds before the doves flew away. I am still flying on that high!! My goofy puppy that still gets rolled by my other dog when they play suddenly was so focused that it was a little intimidating. 

This must be love!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

When you catch your dog in those moments it gives you a deep appreciation for what they really are. 
After 20+ years of watching V'z on point, It still inspires me. 
The first one is always special.

It's cool isn't it? 8)


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Oscar points more regularly now, I'm taking him to a shoot tomorrow, he'll be kept on a leash but he will be very excited


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

few things are better looking than a V on point. rio isn't creeping yet - just pointing. yes I agree it's true love!


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ohh!! I can't wait till Kasey stands on point! he's only about 3 months old and oddly enough hasn't been still enough to see birds on the ground yet lol..This morning he actually saw two blue-jays playing around and was like omg what are those..he stalked them a little till they flew off but that was about it. i love watching him outside he's so handsome the way he runs with his ears flapping in the wind haha..the way he walks so gracefully with those longgg legs! uh he melts my heart!


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

Its great when they point for the first time!!! Ruby has pointed a bit from an early age (she is 6mths) but a few weks ago she did her first 'proper' one. We were walking in a field with lots of standing water and there were a few ducks swimming around, she didn't even notice the ducks (despite my frenzied pointing and trying to direct her towards them!!!) until they flew off. She ran to where they had been and pointed after them!!! I was so proud!!! ;D


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah tobi and lili have pointed here and there, its pretty amazing considering we didn't train them to do so, thou they don't do it a lot since when a bird would come into our yard one would get into the stance ....but before that lili or tobi would jump out and bark like crazy at the birds ruining it for eachother, ....plus tobi's obsession with lights ....he only looks for the bird's shadow .......yeah


----------



## HuntingGirl (Jan 20, 2010)

DixiesMom said:


> I am so excited, while at home for lunch today I looked out the back window and saw Reba in an unusual mostly sitting stance. ( not sure if it would qualify as a true point) She was rigid and her tail was quivering slightly, her breathing was quick and somewhat shallow, all of this was a bit alarming until I saw the pair of doves sitting on the birdbath. They hopped down to the ground and Reba didn't move...I quietly opened the back door, Reba never moved. I stood behind her for about 30 seconds before the doves flew away. I am still flying on that high!! My goofy puppy that still gets rolled by my other dog when they play suddenly was so focused that it was a little intimidating.
> 
> This must be love!!!



I am surprised a little bit!
Why does your dog stand on point only with 6 month first sometimes?
Had you to come before no opportunity with him in hunting game?
My dogs stand already on point with 12 weeks so firmly before I, can drink a cup of tea.

However, please, my manner of writing excuses I hope you understand my question.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Prior to this she had no contact with birds, she was purchased as a pet and I had no plans for hunting her. I have friends who are breeders and they introduce birds at about 5 weeks of age. 

I would have loved to have done this, but as there are very limited bird houses in my area it was not possible. However, since then we have been out in the field and done a true "introduction to birds" and she did very well. I will be working toward her JH title as soon as we get done with a couple more conformation shows this month.


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

We brought Nico home from the breeder at 7 weeks. Since the breeder is about 2 hours from our house, we stopped at a rest stop to let him stretch his legs and go potty (plus he was getting carsick from his first car ride). He heard a bird in the tree and pointed - within the first hour that we had him - it was so awesome!!


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

Bounce (just shy of 9 weeks) had her first point this weekend on some birds in a bush! Unfortunately, I wasn't there to witness, since she was being puppy-sat by my sister while I went to play in the snowy woods. I can't wait to introduce her to more birds this spring.

T


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Dixie's Mom, I am so excited for you and Reba. It is really cool when they point their first bird. Tizane started pretty young but I still remember how proud I was when she did it the first time. I know Reba will do it more often now and if you pay attention you can catch it in a photo. Real happy for you.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rio's wild point about a year ago ... he would have been about 8 months


----------



## HuntingGirl (Jan 20, 2010)

treetops1974 said:


> Rio's wild point about a year ago ... he would have been about 8 months


sorry, but it is not a point when the dog see the Bird.
It is only a real point when the dog don't see the Bird, and stand on point on his own nose reflex .


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you for clearing that up. As this happened months ago I am over it now.


----------

